
W3 CSS - ChicagoDave
http://www.w3schools.com/w3css/default.asp
======
ChicagoDave
I just realized that W3 Schools has a responsive layout framework. There are
some components in here that save quite a bit of pain and leaves out some of
the assumptions bootstrap makes.

Anyone else using it?

